# Remote Desktop Resolution Too Small



## Eclipse2003 (Apr 22, 2005)

Ok very interesting situation that I cannot for the life of me figure out. Here is whats going on. We are running all XP Pro machines and our server is running Windows Server 2003. We use terminal services to run our software from the server. Here is the problem we have:

One of the users, when they log into a certain PC with their user name, and then open up a Remote Desktop session, the Remote Desktop window is small and the resolution of it is set to 640x480 and I cannot change it. Now if I log in as any other user on that PC everything is fine. Moreover, if I log into any other PC with that user name that has the small window, everything is fine. So it is only when I log into one certain PC with that one certain user name. It will not let me maximize the window or change the resolution at all. Any clue at all what is going on or how to fix this? I am completely clueless.


----------



## Vogelbacher (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi, 

I had this same problem and I fixed it by searching for the remote desktop profile file. This file is typically located in the "My Documents" folder. In order to see it you need to change the folder options and allow hidden files to be seen. The next step is to open the .rdp file with notepad. Right click the file and use the open with option. Once this file is open you should see the following few words among others:

desktopwidth:i:1280
desktopheight:i:800

Simply adjust to the resolution that you desire and save the file. This should fix your display settings.


----------

